# Savinelli Hercules



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I've decided that it's time that I give briar another try. I've decided that I want a big pipe, I have my cobs for shorter smokes.

Looking around smokingpipes, I think I've fallen in love with this Savinelli, Savinelli Hercules Rusticated (114 EX) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com . Can anyone speak of this Sav. series?

I also like this Roma, Savinelli Roma (101) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com but I think it would be a bit too small for what I'm wanting.

Any suggestions and advice are welcome!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a very similar pipe to the Savinelli Hercules. I have a new Savinelli Sitting Pipe that has a slightly longer shank than the Hercules and it smokes great. In fact, of my 3 briars that I own, I would say that pipe is my "go to" pipe and gives me the best all-around smoke. 

You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Just get both, you can save on shipping that way! :thumb:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> I've decided that it's time that I give briar another try. I've decided that I want a big pipe, I have my cobs for shorter smokes.
> 
> Looking around smokingpipes, I think I've fallen in love with this Savinelli, Savinelli Hercules Rusticated (114 EX) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com . Can anyone speak of this Sav. series?
> 
> ...


I have the smooth version of the 114 EX and it's a fine smoker. Although it turned out to be a little too big for a confirmed clencher like me, the saddle bit and balanced design help out a lot. BTW, I have an Opera 111 ks, which is a billiard shape, which has a capacious bowl but since it's not an oversized pipe is easier for me to clench. In any case, you can't go wrong with any of those Savinelli models, but keep in mind that big is big.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have the rusticated Herc, the smooth Herc and the rusticated Baronet in that shape. Great pipes and great prices - you can't go wrong. Highly recommended.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a 611EX and I am very happy with it. I'd like to add another to the pack, either a bulldog. or lumberman.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I often smoke big bowled pipes, though I usually do not fill them all the way. For me, it is easier to smoke them cooler, don't know why, but that's my experience.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

DeeSkank said:


> I've decided that it's time that I give briar another try. I've decided that I want a big pipe, I have my cobs for shorter smokes.
> 
> Looking around smokingpipes, I think I've fallen in love with this Savinelli, Savinelli Hercules Rusticated (114 EX) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com . Can anyone speak of this Sav. series?
> 
> ...


If you're interested in a big-bowled Sav, I'm selling one:
Savinelli DeLuxe - sandblast pot - Great Condition! - eBay (item 250741923320 end time Dec-19-10 11:45:20 PST)

If a forum member purchases a pipe from me I'll ship for free.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Just get both, you can save on shipping that way! :thumb:


You, my friend, are a devil! :target:



dmkerr said:


> I still have the rusticated Herc, the smooth Herc and the rusticated Baronet in that shape. Great pipes and great prices - you can't go wrong. Highly recommended.


You're word is golden! Looks like I'll be picking up one of these bad boys after the holidays.

Should be nice for the 8 hour drive down to Orlando for vacation. I'm needing one. :r


----------

